# Dennis James Muscletime Titans PT1



## *Bio* (Jul 7, 2021)

One of the craziest physiques EVER!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpqe5JlHG7g


----------



## BIGAINS (Aug 1, 2021)

He always looked like Mr Olympia to me in the off season.


----------

